# storing meringue



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Is there anyway to store a baked meringue so that it will last longer than 24 hours?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Absolutely! They'll last for months wrapped well.

I place them in air tight containers, with small bowls (that can't spill and get soda on your meringues) of baking soda (it will absorb the humidity in the container).
I put a small bowl of soda in each corner of my box and stack the meringues even dirrectly on top of each other and they don't stick...they'll last a really long time this way.

Depending on what your making the hardest part is finding good storage containers. But even non perfect storage containers work fine. I had ones that were cracked, even missing lids....but if you wrap them well with plastic and don't forget the soda they hold really well.


----------



## palmier (Oct 17, 2000)

Yes an air tight container tupperware. I put limestone in the bottem, then a sheet of crinkled up parchment, then the meringues. Works well with sugar pieces too.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I keep my meringues just like Wendy described but I use silica gel. I don't usually keep them that long since we move the product pretty fast.


----------

